# Orbita Monaco 6 watch winder (price drop!)



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Orbita Monaco 6 watch winder. I am the original owner and have owned this for years. I've thinned out the collection so really no point to keeping this.

No damage on this as it was kept in a safe, I have the original power chords and you can also use battery power. All motors work perfectly and can be programmed to the particular winding schedule/direction of your movement. Decorative (yet functional) locking key and atomic clock are both included.

These sell new for up to $5000 now, I'm asking $2500 $2250 $1900 $1600

I'm not keen on shipping this as it is very heavy, but if buyer pays shipping I will consider. Will meet in the N. Phoenix area for a personal sale.


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Morning bump


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

It's Monday, buy it!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Friday bump


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump to top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump to top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump to top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Will consider shipping if buyer pays.


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump to top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump to top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Saturday Bump!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the Top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the Top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Price Drop!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the Top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the Top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the Top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Still available!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Still available!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## Google_Deepmind (Jul 7, 2021)

just curious- what are the volts and amps required on the power adapters? Thanks!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Still available


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Still available


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Still available


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Still available


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

still available


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

still available


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

still available


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Still available


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

to the top


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

fatmat27 said:


> Orbita Monaco 6 watch winder. I am the original owner and have owned this for years. I've thinned out the collection so really no point to keeping this.
> 
> No damage on this as it was kept in a safe, I have the original power chords and you can also use battery power. All motors work perfectly and can be programmed to the particular winding schedule/direction of your movement. Decorative (yet functional) locking key and atomic clock are both included.
> 
> ...


another price drop


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

bump


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer, I'm not using this


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer, I'm not using this


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

send me an offer, I'm flexible.


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

send me an offer, I'm flexible.


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

send me an offer, I'm flexible.


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Still available


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Still available


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make me an offer!


----------

